# Skil 1 3/4 HP Fixed-base Router MODEL# 1810



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

I am having a heck of a time finding the machine screws for the base on this router. the parts list describes them as *COUNTERSUNK-HEAD SCREW \ DIN 965-M4x10-4.8H* which might mean something to someone familiar with nuts and bolts... which I am not.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DGK said:


> I am having a heck of a time finding the machine screws for the base on this router. the parts list describes them as *COUNTERSUNK-HEAD SCREW \ DIN 965-M4x10-4.8H* which might mean something to someone familiar with nuts and bolts... which I am not.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Hi - Metric screws M4 = 4mm dia x10 = 10 mm length. I think in metric that size there is only one pitch but you better check that. I think it should be .7 turns/mm I usually only .7 and 1.0 and that usually is diameter related but I think in the smaller sizes there may be two pitches avail. 4.8 is hardness. 
Check Home Depot or Ace.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Donnie, while there are actually 3 different thread pitches for 4 mm screws only one is commonly used.(.7) Are you looking for replacement screws or longer ones for mounting to a plate?


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

Mike said:


> Donnie, while there are actually 3 different thread pitches for 4 mm screws only one is commonly used.(.7) Are you looking for replacement screws or longer ones for mounting to a plate?


mike... I'm looking for longer ones for mounting to a plate.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I found mine at Ace Hardware.....got tired of having to find this and that for the older Skil, and got a Craftsman.....


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

*update...*

As stated by the others, the screws are 4MM and stardard .7 turns. The only hardware store around here with metric screws did not have the countersinking heads as was outfitted on the router, so I got some panhead screws and lockwashers and counterbored the holes in my "plate". Added a 1 - 1/4" hole (with a hole saw) in the middle that will suit my needs at the moment.

The router plate is a recycled cuttingboard that my wife donated to the cause. It's about 12 -1/4" X 8 - 1/4" X 7/16". I was pulling it out of the dishwasher last night and had one of those ah-ha moments. I guess it's made of teflon or something close to it, and is a lot more rigid than I would have ever thought.

*Router table tally thus far (in US dollars)*

screws and lock washers - $1.20

cutting board router plate - FREE!!! <--- maybe paid a couple of bucks for it too long ago to remember when we bought it.

10' of slightly used laminated kitchen counter being delivered tomorrow - FREE!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Screws= Ace Hardware,, Socket Flat heads, I get them all the time..
Or from 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#
========


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

since Ace has been mentioned twice... the only Ace Hardware store in this town doesn't carry any metric anything so I guess it all depends on who actually owns the store/franchise as to what they carry... so call first


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Ace Hardware on the Net if you don't have a well stock one in your town,,,
But you can always drill a pocket hole and then the counter sink hole that way you don't need to buy longer ones..

http://www.acehardware.com/mystore/storeLocator.jsp

I use the one below
Columbine Ace Hardware
1.3 miles
6720 S Pierce St
Littleton, CO 80128
303.948.8813

=========



DGK said:


> since Ace has been mentioned twice... the only Ace Hardware store in this town doesn't carry any metric anything so I guess it all depends on who actually owns the store/franchise as to what they carry... so call first


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Donnie, sounds like you handled the situation well. Good job.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

DGK said:


> As stated by the others, the screws are 4MM and stardard .7 turns. The only hardware store around here with metric screws did not have the countersinking heads as was outfitted on the router, so I got some panhead screws and lockwashers and counterbored the holes in my "plate". Added a 1 - 1/4" hole (with a hole saw) in the middle that will suit my needs at the moment.
> 
> The router plate is a recycled cuttingboard that my wife donated to the cause. It's about 12 -1/4" X 8 - 1/4" X 7/16". I was pulling it out of the dishwasher last night and had one of those ah-ha moments. I guess it's made of teflon or something close to it, and is a lot more rigid than I would have ever thought.
> 
> ...


Free is always good. You will probably be happier with the panhead screws in the long run anyway. I use them on my shopmade bases to facilitate centering, flatheads (with the tapered head) pretty much move the baseplate when they are tightened sometimes making it difficult to get a get the thing centered correctly.


----------

